# Consultancy for Professional Film Composers



## Leandro Gardini (Apr 25, 2018)

Hi all,

It has been some months since I've started the Online Consultancy for Professional Film Composers. Since then I've seen the growth of my clients in the direction that they want which made me realize that I could and should help more people than just few ones.
I am happy to announce that now I have opened this program to composers from all over the world provided that they speak English and have some basic knowledge of music theory.
This online consultancy aims to help you reach your goal as a film composer and I, as your consultant, am here to adapt myself to your personal needs.
In the sections we can work on:
1 - Assembling your midi home studio.
2 - Improving the sound of your template.
3 - Advanced midi mockup techniques.
4 - Composition/orchestration for film music.
5 - Analyzing and spotting scenes or movies.

I believe our music speaks for ourselves so if you want to know more about this program and how much I can help you then click in this link below:
https://www.leandrogardini.com/tutorials

Thank you!


----------

